
How conspiracy theories emerge–and how their storylines fall apart - MindGods
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-conspiracy-theories-emergeand-storylines-fall.html
======
weswpg
Highlights:

> the narrative framework is established by the relationships among all of the
> elements of the storyline. And, it turns out, conspiracy theories tend to
> form around certain elements that act as the adhesive holding the facts and
> characters together.

> ....visual representations of those story frameworks showed the researchers
> how false conspiracy theory narratives are held together by threads that
> connect multiple characters, places and things. But they found that if even
> one of those threads is cut, the other elements often can't form a coherent
> story without it.

> "One of the characteristics of a conspiracy theory narrative framework is
> that it is easily 'disconnected,'"

> __In contrast, he said, the stories around actual conspiracies—because they
> 're true—tend to stand up even if any given element of the story is removed
> from the framework __.

> Narrative structures around conspiracy theories tend to build and become
> stable quickly, while narrative frameworks around actual conspiracies can
> take years to emerge

